# Litterbox



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wondering......has anyone else litterbox trainned their Hav?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We didn't do it with the havanese but did with the maltese. Then we undid it when we bought a house with a privacy fence!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My 6 year old Dreamer, came to me litter box trained & she helped teach Tripp to use it. He used to go on the floor in front of it & at times played with it, be he eventually got the hang of it. They ONLY use it when we are not home or at night when they are in the ex-pen. Otherwise we go outside, even in bad weather. Of course, Dreamer will try & outlast the rain.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We don't use an actual litterbox with litter- but we have a potty room- which is a sectioned off area in our garage that the boys access through a doggy door - we have set up trays with pee pads. My oldest Jasper now only goes out there in emergecnies- he prefers to go outside and we honor that when ever we can. the little one Cash still uses it quite a bit- but will also go outside when we ask him to. We originally put this room together because I had read that this breed was hard to house train. and that I knew there would be a day here and there that neither of us could get home for 9 or 10 hours and that little dogs can't hold it. Well Jassy has held it for 25 hours (ouch) when he didn't like the snow, but also didn't want to use the room... and both boys are pretty much house trained. We have a bit more work to do with Cash. And, well, pet stores are another story- both boys feel it is fine to go in pet stores.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I did not think it was possible for a small dog to hold their urine for that long!!

I tried to switch to pee pads but they were messy! Litter, i found worked much better for us. It soaks it up, keeps it contained & does not smell.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We start all ours on it and have since it first came out. See my pictures in the Gallery. We have a system for starting them as soon as they can toddle.

The puppies leave here with their new owners who have a piddle pad folded up with litter in it. If the trip home is a long one, the pad can be unfolded on the floor of the car and the puppy placed on it. So far everyone who has done this has said that it worked every time.

It's easy to transition from litter to anything else and even helps if you want to train the pup to go in one place in the yard. Just pup a handful of litter where you want them to go.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Missy wrote: "And, well, pet stores are another story- both boys feel it is fine to go in pet stores."*

*** Yaaaaayyy!! They are protesting the sale of pet store pups, just like we are!! Way to go Cash and Jas!!!


----------

